# Bourbon smoked trout



## morrit (Oct 3, 2015)

So this is my lil recipe that i tried with sognificant success.

4 trout fillets pin boned and descaled
2 to 3 shots bourbon
Handful of salt
Handful of sugar
Garlic salt
Mace
Allspice


Mix the dry cure together and sprinkle a bit on the bottom of your curing tray, lay fillets skin side down. Then mix the bourbon with the rest of the cure to form a paste. Aoread the paste over the top of the trout and leave to cure for 6 to 8 hours... use more bourbon if you want... the alcohol helps draw out moisture as well as add a depth of flavour. Use cheap stuff though...not your 50 year old stuff.

Afterwards scrape off what remains of the cure making sure not to damage the fish.

Get another shot or 2 of bourbon and about 250ml water and make a bourbon bath. Wash the cure off in that and pat dry then leave to form a pellicle for another 6 to 8 hours. 

Smoke over whiskey cask shavings and oak for 8 to 10 hours and voila... for an extra special touch you could get a spray bottle set to a fine mist and spray the trout before slicing and packing. 

This is my xmas present to my freidns and family. Its cheap and cheerful but to buy on the high street would cost a pretty penny. A bit of luxury goes a long way.

You could use other spirits... gin is my next trick... probably grind up some dried juniper berries in the cure as well as in the smoke.

Let me know what you think!!


----------



## kmac71 (Nov 18, 2015)

This sounds amazing! At what temp are they smoked at?


----------



## morrit (Nov 19, 2015)

Cold smoked. Not sure on temperature just...cold. lol. I'm going to try a marmalade mixed with sea salt cure next... got the idea from a big seller who is currently selling a fillet at £300 each.....


----------

